

The World's Healthiest 75-Year-Old Man (2008) - sergeant3
http://www.esquire.com/news-politics/a4454/don-wildman-0508/

======
melling
How's he doing at 82?

~~~
Oatseller
Still going strong [0][1]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLm47knscUs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLm47knscUs)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOu2dGG148c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOu2dGG148c)

